# PC hängt ab und zu



## flasha (15. Januar 2010)

*PC hängt ab und zu*

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein PC hängt oft kurz wenn ich zB. Firefox starte bzw. Seiten aufrufe. Diese Phänomen tritt auch oft auf wenn ich Steam starte. Nach ca. 1min geht alles wieder normal. Es ist wirklich schwer zu erklären man muss es sehen.

Meine Hardware ist eigentlich ausreichend oder ich meine das sie ausreichend ist. Es ist aber so das irgendwas mein System kurzzeitig ausbremst. Das wundert mich aber da ich keine Hardwarehungrigen Tasks ausführe und 4GB Ram sollten doch reichen oder nicht?

Als OS habe ich Windows 7 installiert.

Meine Hardware:
sysProfile: ID: 80327 - flasha


Über Tipps und Ratschläge würd ich mich sehr freuen! Falls etwas nicht ganz schlüssig ist sagt mir das.

MFG
flasha


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt ab und zu*

War das schon immer so, oder ist das Porblem neu ?
Ist der Rechner komplett nicht bedienbar (Mouse-Zeiger steht, keine Reaktion auf Num-Taste) ?
Zuerst würde ich das Windows-Ereignisprotokoll nach Einträgen durchsuchen, die zeitlich mit dem Problem zusammenfallen.


----------



## flasha (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt ab und zu*

Maus ist bewegbar...nur hängt mein Firefox und reagiert nicht...nach ca. 20sec bis 1min gehts wieder normal...meist auch bei Java Inhalten tritt das Problem auf...habe auch alle 64bit Treiber für meinen PC geladen.


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt ab und zu*

Schalte mal zum Test kurz Avira aus. Hast Du den Windows Defender noch aktiviert ? Evtl. behindern sich dann diese beiden Programme. Lass mal den Taskmanager mitlaufen und sieh nach, ob ein Prozess hohe Last erzeugt. mit dem "Process Explorer" geht das noch etwas schicker: Process Explorer .


----------



## flasha (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt ab und zu*



mattinator schrieb:


> Schalte mal zum Test kurz Avira aus. Hast Du den Windows Defender noch aktiviert ? Evtl. behindern sich dann diese beiden Programme. Lass mal den Taskmanager mitlaufen und sieh nach, ob ein Prozess hohe Last erzeugt. mit dem "Process Explorer" geht das noch etwas schicker: Process Explorer .



Danke werd ich mal probieren!


----------

